# Ceramic tile



## Creative Drywaller (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey. I have to hang some rock over ceramic tile in a hospital. Is there any adhesive that will work over tile that can be minimally braced? If so hiw much would you use?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Contact cement.
Apply glue to tile and back side of board.After glue tacks up,stick board to tile.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Whatever adhesive you choose, I'd make sure that tile is good and clean before trying to stick anything on it. 

I shudder at the thought of making a repair in a hospital after the renovation is complete and all of the protection has been removed.


----------



## Creative Drywaller (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks you guys for quick response. New to your little chit chat thang here but looks really helpful already. Just mved back south after 15 yrs in cold Minnesota. Trying to find happy medium in price differances. Win some lose some. Thanks again.


----------

